# Distributing Power Around Layout



## jimmyG (Dec 27, 2007)

I use LGB's MTS III to power my railroad. I am in the process of wiring up a reverse loop and wye and need to bring my main power feeder to various points on the layout. I also want to set things up so I can power building lights and other accessories in the future. 

I own a LGB Distribution Box (50720), which I think I can use to send power to various sections of the layout, but it's not clear how to actually wire the box. The description of this part is as follows:

_Use this convenient wiring aid to easily distribute power to up to 12 points on !wo separate circuits. For example, you can use it to distribute power to street lights or track sections. Terminals 1-12 are connected to form one circuit. Terminals 13-24 are connected to form a second circuit._

Questions:


How do I actually attach my input (main power line in) and my various line out wires to send power around the railroad?
Do I take my main track power line and insert the red side in one terminal and the blue wire in another terminal (both on the same circuit)? Or do I insert both the red and blue wires into one terminal for my line in? 
Same question for my line outs. Do I insert both sides of my wire (red/blue) into a single terminal or into two different terminals on the same circuit.
Can I connect the two circuits together if necessary?

Finally, how do I use the LGB Connection Box (50730)? My understanding is it connections multiple circuits together, but it's not clear to me what that actually looks like in practice. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Indoors or outdoors? Since the MTS system is only 5 amps, 14 guage wire will be OK and if outdoors use the low voltage light wire such as Malibu outdoor lights . this wire is uv protected and can be buried. Inside I would go with lamp wire of at least 16 guage.


----------



## jimmyG (Dec 27, 2007)

Dan Pierce said:


> Indoors or outdoors? Since the MTS system is only 5 amps, 14 guage wire will be OK and if outdoors use the low voltage light wire such as Malibu outdoor lights . this wire is uv protected and can be buried. Inside I would go with lamp wire of at least 16 guage.


Thanks Dan. My layout is outside. 

I have the correct wire to use. My question is how to actually wire up the distribution box. Do the two strands that make up the LGB red/blue wire go in two terminals on the same side of the box, or does one strange go into one side and the other stand in the a terminal on the opposite side?

Same question with the wires going out of the box.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Opposite sides. Label one side for + and the other side for - 

Look at this (50720) as 1-12 is one wire, 13-24 is another separate wire.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

*Wire Brands for Garden Railways*



Dan Pierce said:


> Indoors or outdoors? Since the MTS system is only 5 amps, 14 guage wire will be OK and if outdoors use the low voltage light wire such as Malibu outdoor lights . this wire is uv protected and can be buried. Inside I would go with lamp wire of at least 16 guage.


Hi Dan - You've seen my posting on Expanding My Garden Railway in the Beginner's Forum. So, what type/brand power wire do you suggest for my new outdoor layout? I'll be using my Massoth DCC System: Central Station adjustable to 12 amps max, and Massoth 12 amp Power Supply.

I recall from a prior forum posting someplace that someone used lamp cord which is readily available and inexpensive from hardware stores.

Others on this forum, please chime in too. 
Tom


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Lamp cord is not made for outdoor use. 

Get the low voltage wiring for stranded wire or the Romex outdoor solid wire.


----------



## jimmyG (Dec 27, 2007)

Dan Pierce said:


> Opposite sides. Label one side for + and the other side for -
> 
> Look at this (50720) as 1-12 is one wire, 13-24 is another separate wire.


Thanks Dan. I like the idea of labeling one side + and the other -. 

How do I ensure that I keep the polarity constant around the layout and when connecting various MTS components, such as switches and reverse loop modules? One power connection has the red wire connected to the left rail and the blue to the right rail. That seems straight forward and in a loop I can maintain that same pattern. However, when it comes to the reverse loop how do I tell left from right when the rail doubles back on itself?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When using Malibu lighting wire, look at it closely as one side is smooth and the other side has 3 ribs. you can call the rib side minus and the smooth side plus.


----------

